

STUDY: Internet Explorer Users Are Dumber - yuxt
http://www.businessinsider.com/study-internet-explorer-users-are-dumber-2011-7?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=SAI%20Select&utm_campaign=SAI_Select_072911

======
hugh3
Yet another version of the same story.

